# Serpent S411



## Fasthound (Oct 15, 2008)

Is there a thread devoted to the Serpent S411? If not, let this start one!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Try the on-road section over at RCtech. There is already a S411 thread with a lot of information on that car. A S411 just mopped up at the Hangover Dash in Cleveland. Set up correctly they look really good.


----------



## Fasthound (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Chaz. You should come over to R/Car in Indianapolis and race with us sometime. Big race Jan. 13-15. It is a great venue with great people.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Fasthound said:


> Thanks Chaz. You should come over to R/Car in Indianapolis and race with us sometime. Big race Jan. 13-15. It is a great venue with great people.


14th and 15th I will be at the Grand Slam race @ The Big Rug. Is this the same track by another name?


----------



## Fasthound (Oct 15, 2008)

That is the same track. Will you be bringing a S411?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Fasthound said:


> That is the same track. Will you be bringing a S411?


No, I'm running a TC6 right now.


----------

